# A guy In Colorado



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm relatively new here. Been mostly lurking for a short time. Born and raised in Michigan, I now live in Centennial, Colorado which is a southern suburb of Denver. I've been crocheting and knitting off and on since my grandmother taught me how about 40 years ago. Became disabled back in '05 which has stolen some of the use of my hands. Can't bear to knit with sticks anymore so I bought a Bond machine and just recently have been trying knooking (jury is still out on that). I can still crochet with various ergonomic helpers. I love to crochet lace or knit it on the bond. 

You all seem like such a friendly bunch. I'm glad I found you!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan (what is your hometown?) Glad to have you with us; always happy to have more guys in the bunch. I look forward to seeing some of your work.
Jan


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm originally from Adrian, then Brooklyn. Came to Coloado via Columbus and Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome from the Great White North.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Columbus. Always good to see another guy on this site. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Welcome from the UK - look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to Paradise. Glad to have you with us. It sounds like life gave you lemons and you made lemonade after your disability. Way to go. Hope you enjoy the knook. I did not love it, but I am sure it is great for some people judith


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome. :-D 

Glad you joined us.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like we were neighbors for a while when you were in Dayton. 

Glad to have you join us here. Welcome and enjoy! You are sure to love it here like the rest of us who were blessed to find this site.

Pearl


----------



## FranCee (Jun 20, 2012)

I just finished reading a delightful novel by Nicole R. Dickson about a male knitter. Although you're not supposed to know about the male factor until later in the story, one is able to read between the lines and guess at the fact of the character's maleness as well as his mastery of the fibercraft of knitting. The title is "Casting Off." I thoroughly enjoyed the book and think that anyone who knits would also enjoy reading it. If your disability allows you an interlude from actually pursuing the craft for any length of time, perhaps you would enjoy a good story about knitting.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome from Kalamazoo, MI. Welcome to a wonderful group of fiber artists. You need help? Atta boy? How do I do this? You will find it here!
Glad you can still work the hook and the machine!


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome from me here in Herefordshire in the UK.

Vickie


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi from Sandy in Australia, Lovely to have you in the group, I'm only new myself


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome and G'day from WA, Australia


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from Ct. also a former Michigander. This site will help you in many many ways. Instructions, patterns, encouragement, and good humor. You'll be glad you joined.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Upstate New York, so glad you signed on with us.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome from Tropical Far North Queensland. This is a great site and everyone is so helpful.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

And welcome from Jersey, Channel Islands. So nice to see another male joining our group. There are some lovely people here and they are so helpful. Hope you enjoy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome fron sw u.k. enjoy!


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi there friend from a male knitter and spinner in central Australia.
You're sure to enjoy this site as everyone is so helpful with answers to needs of knitting and crocheting guidance. God bless, Ray


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Maine.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome. I am so happy to see you fellows come out to be recognised.So many men with abundant talent seem to want to keep it hidden.Welcome to a great group!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome from new york i too have been knooking as this was the only way i could learn to knit. i found it is slower that crochet but faster than regular knitting. good luck


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mathom said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new here. Been mostly lurking for a short time. Born and raised in Michigan, I now live in Centennial, Colorado which is a southern suburb of Denver. I've been crocheting and knitting off and on since my grandmother taught me how about 40 years ago. Became disabled back in '05 which has stolen some of the use of my hands. Can't bear to knit with sticks anymore so I bought a Bond machine and just recently have been trying knooking (jury is still out on that). I can still crochet with various ergonomic helpers. I love to crochet lace or knit it on the bond.
> 
> Welcome! We have other men KPers on the forum. Recently we tried to determine just how many of our forum members are men but I guess the guys are shy. I know of some and admire their work. Heard from one just a short time ago and he is a machine knitter. Anything more mechanical than a sharp stick is beyond my capabilities so I just knit with 2 sharp sticks and leave it at that.
> 
> ...


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin and another guy


----------



## aubreylinda (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia. My daughter lives in Denver. Great town!


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

welcome from the gold coast, australia


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome from the hot south!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina! We visited Denver the first of May, so enjoy Colorado!


----------



## cjs1230 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Welcome from Kalamazoo, MI. Welcome to a wonderful group of fiber artists. You need help? Atta boy? How do I do this? You will find it here!
> Glad you can still work the hook and the machine!


I'm about 35 miles away from you to the NE.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome. I'm from Michigan and so is my Mom who now lives if Ft. Collins, CO.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad you found us too! Welcome from Ohio. Be sure to share your expertise and project ideas with us...pictures also!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome from the Northeast of England. I'm so pleased your disabilities haven't spoilt your need to craft, even if it is in another catagory now. Guys are always welcome, and if you have a problem, just throw it out at us, and someone will give you an answer. We're one big happy family here, so glad you found us. Leonora.



mathom said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new here. Been mostly lurking for a short time. Born and raised in Michigan, I now live in Centennial, Colorado which is a southern suburb of Denver. I've been crocheting and knitting off and on since my grandmother taught me how about 40 years ago. Became disabled back in '05 which has stolen some of the use of my hands. Can't bear to knit with sticks anymore so I bought a Bond machine and just recently have been trying knooking (jury is still out on that). I can still crochet with various ergonomic helpers. I love to crochet lace or knit it on the bond.
> 
> You all seem like such a friendly bunch. I'm glad I found you!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

We're glad you found us too! I admire your spirit and drive to over-come difficulties. Thanks so much for joining!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome from GA...not many men do knitting & crocheting. I have an uncle that does...he was the youngest of 3 boys and his mother taught him how. She is also the one responsible for me learning...you will love this site...


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Smoky Mts. Of East Tennessee. Glad you are with us and are able to work around your disability. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Missouri (and another guy)


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

mathom said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new here. Been mostly lurking for a short time. Born and raised in Michigan, I now live in Centennial, Colorado which is a southern suburb of Denver. I've been crocheting and knitting off and on since my grandmother taught me how about 40 years ago. Became disabled back in '05 which has stolen some of the use of my hands. Can't bear to knit with sticks anymore so I bought a Bond machine and just recently have been trying knooking (jury is still out on that). I can still crochet with various ergonomic helpers. I love to crochet lace or knit it on the bond.
> 
> You all seem like such a friendly bunch. I'm glad I found you!


Hello and welcome from New York to this wonderful site, KP.. you are right there are unbelieveably friendly people on this site.. its almost strange but so nice 
everyone truly is helpful and super friendly.. it touched my heart that your grandmother taught you to knit so many years ago and that you are still trying your best to do it.. My brother lived for most of his life in Boulder, Colorado and absolutely adored it.. I admire your persistance to keep doing something you love and most likely something that reminds you of your grandmother.. I find crocheting to be much easier on both the hands and takes so much less time.. I wish I was a faster knitter but unfortunately Im not..
happy to have you here amongst us..
have a wonderful rest of your weekend..
Alaine


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from St Albans in the uk. I read a book by James Michener called Centennial. Is it about your town? gee


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome from Minnesota! This is a great group of people, you will like it here.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from Spokane, Washington. You will love it here and keep up the good work. Am looking forward to seeing pix of you work. :-D


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Waving to you from the shores of Lake Superior in Ontario Canada


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from a native coloradan, I live in the mountains NW of colorado springs. You will learn a lot from this group of wonderful people.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome from Mississippi. Always glad to have a new comer.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. Nice to know that there are more and more men knitting and crocheting. YOu will find htis an awesome site, many men on it living all over the world and it seems that more and more are finding us knitters to be a siterhood/brotherood of people.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome from far northern Florida!

Hazel


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas. :thumbup:


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad to meet you, yahoo, another guy on board. Greetings from North Carolina. I am Robert


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Always glad to have a new member added to our ranks. Welcome. Which Brooklyn are you from? I'm from the one in New York. Edith M


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome from another newbie.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome from Illinois! Hope you get a chance to post some photos of your finished work.

Flockie


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Colorado Springs.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Los Angeles. 
Karen


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome from Florida!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Another big welcome from Australia! G'day mate! Male knitters and crocheters turn out some wonderful creations from what I have seen. I think they are more adventurous. I look forward to seeing some of your work here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome from a current Michiganian!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Nicest people are here. They help with everything you can come up with as a question. Welcome to this site,you came to the right place.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. Sorry you are unable to do as much as you used to but you will be cheered up by the people and topics on here.


----------



## Shez (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to this great site, lots of friendly and helpful people here am thankful too that I found this site :lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome. Wonderful to add another Gentleman to the group.
Admire you for finding ways around your disability. How is the machine working for you?


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome from Brooklyn, new york....great people here always willing to share their beautiful work and help out.
Susan


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola! from Moyie Springs,Idaho


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful site. You are gonna love it.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

And we're glad you're here. Welcome from Livonia, Michigan.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome from Oklahoma, glad to have you.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

mathom said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new here. Been mostly lurking for a short time. Born and raised in Michigan, I now live in Centennial, Colorado which is a southern suburb of Denver. I've been crocheting and knitting off and on since my grandmother taught me how about 40 years ago. Became disabled back in '05 which has stolen some of the use of my hands. Can't bear to knit with sticks anymore so I bought a Bond machine and just recently have been trying knooking (jury is still out on that). I can still crochet with various ergonomic helpers. I love to crochet lace or knit it on the bond.
> You all seem like such a friendly bunch. I'm glad I found you!


Welcome from PA.  I'm only here for this 'guy knitter':


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome, from Caldwell, Idaho!


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

"My" Brooklyn is a tiny town in a part of Michigan known as the Irish Hills area. Beautiful hilly area with many small lakes. It's only claim to fame is that Michigan International Speedway is just outside of town.


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you ALL for the warm welcome. Nice to kow that there are a number of other guys here, too!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Helo and welcome from No. Arizona! Glad you joinsed us ~ you will love it here


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Hi from Firestone glad to have you here.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

welcome, I live north of u in fort Collins. kristi


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello from Denver!

Welcome, you will love it here. This is a wonderful site!


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

@skfowler

We have a little black cat that looks very much like the one in your avatar. His name is Nelson but we call him Boo.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

mathom said:


> @skfowler
> 
> We have a little black cat that looks very much like the one in your avatar. His name is Nelson but we call him Boo.


I've got Diz and Sedgewick.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

mathom said:


> @skfowler
> 
> We have a little black cat that looks very much like the one in your avatar. His name is Nelson but we call him Boo.


He's so cute! Looks just like my Beezey girl! She's a real devil too! As you probably noticed I'm quite partial to black cats!


----------

